# Slin journal



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi all,

I plan to write a journal here to show updates etc and post my question, thinking it maybe useful to someone one else in the future.

The first thing i want to do is take my bg levels before any slin is used so i know my base levels. I am planning on checking them first thing in the morning before food or drink. Ive read that everyone can have a slightly different base level so i feel knowing mine would be useful when checking post slin use to know how close to the base level i am.

The protocol i have decided on is below, the aim for using slin to to build more muscle mass im not looking to use it for strength extra as i know the protocol is different. My diet will be a shake followed by a solid meal, i have read some like to use liquids for the 4 hour window after slin is used. I will adjust my carb to slin levels to balance the fat gains.

Slin will be novorapid.

Train

4iu's Slin with post training slin shake (10g per carbs per 1iu to start with)

30 mins after slin shot gh (same iu's as slin)

1 hour after slin eat high protein with carbs at 10g per 1iu

Protein only meal before bed

No sleep within 4 hours of taking slin.

So once the slin has been taken i should be checking my bg levels, how far below my base levels should they drop or should i be aiming to keep the bg levels the same as my base levels, by eating extra carbs?


----------



## MusclePlz (Mar 28, 2010)

You don't want your blood sugars to go below 4mmol/l, I'd say 4.5mmol/l just to be safe or you may feel symptoms of hypoglycemia.

Don't think you will see much from this tbh, have you thought about taking test?

I'm quite experienced with insulin, diabetic for 3 years, on novorapid myself.

Novorapid can work very fast at times, and before you know it your BS levels have plummeted, just be careful mate


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

This cycle will be used along side my current aas cycle which is.

500mg test e (ew)

750mg EQ (ew)

600mg Mast e (ew)

I assume thats what you mean by "have you thought about taking test?"


----------



## MusclePlz (Mar 28, 2010)

Ahh, I thought you may have been planning to take it alone or something.

Just make sure you have Lucozade at hand when you are taking insulin incase you overdose yourself a bit and your blood sugars drop too much.

Isn't all the juice you are taking atm enough for some decent gains, muscle grabbing mofo


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea. Keep a journal showing bg's etc. I would personally add more slin when you feel comfortable. Up to around 1iu/10kg bodyweight I think is the rule of thumb.

I cant wait to start my next bulk, already stocking the slin pens :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

im subbed to this as i have a 300iu flexpen sitting waiting to be used lol, i also have 100iu on its own out of date (bottled it ages ago) u putting any pics up?

where can i get the flexpen needles from?


----------



## MusclePlz (Mar 28, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> im subbed to this as i have a 300iu flexpen sitting waiting to be used lol, i also have 100iu on its own out of date (bottled it ages ago) u putting any pics up?
> 
> where can i get the flexpen needles from?


These are the ones you need

http://www.westonshealth.co.uk/acatalog/Microfine-Pen-Needles-5mm-31g-100s-BDM3G.html


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

@ John506 gains are coming good on the current cycle but if i want to place well in competitions ive got to up my game..

@ dusher the plan is to add 1 iu's per time used to max of 10iu's.

@ fatstuff thanks for the sub, i will keep it upto date as possible.


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

Took a BG upon waking of 3.9 mmol/l only had protein meal before bed and slept for 8 hours.

Ive read this is on the lowest of the normal range but still normal.


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

Is there any other time i should be taking some base level? Post training? Post foof meal after training?


----------



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

You can get flex pen needles off eBay pretty cheap. Picked up a box of 100 for £9 delivered!


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

Took another BG reading upon waking of 5.5mmol/L but i had a carb and protein meal before bed then slept for 8 hours.

Bit of a difference in readings.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

littledaz said:


> Took another BG reading upon waking of 5.5mmol/L but i had a carb and protein meal before bed then slept for 8 hours.
> 
> Bit of a difference in readings.


My morning bg reading would differ all the time too. Was thinking about getting the bayer usb meter so I could plug it into the computer, make a graph and look for a weekly pattern.


----------



## Dbol_dan (Sep 25, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> im subbed to this as i have a 300iu flexpen sitting waiting to be used lol, i also have 100iu on its own out of date (bottled it ages ago) u putting any pics up?
> 
> where can i get the flexpen needles from?


Worse case scenario u can use the U100 1ml slin pins and draw out how much u need.

Subbed good luck with it mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i got mine in the end, now i need the cojones to use it lol


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I have been upto 15iu with novorapid , post work out. Didnt think it was all that to be honest


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Craig660 said:


> I have been upto 15iu with novorapid , post work out. Didnt think it was all that to be honest


Why?

How long did you follow this for? What was you expecting?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

For about a month, Muscles looked alot fuller, but from what I heard Insulin is the one substance that will take you to the next level.

Might try long acting next time


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

Well time for a little update.

Trained as normal

Then took 4iu's slin with 60g protein, 80g dextrose, 20g bcaa, 10g creatine

30 mins later 4 iu's GH

60 mins later solid meal with 60g protein, 60g carbs

All went fine so missed a day then day after

Trained as normal

5iu's slin with 60g protein, 80g dextrose, 20g bcaa, 10g creatine

30 mins later 5 iu's GH

60 mins later solid meal 60g pro 60g carbs

Next is to try 7 iu's, carbs will be increased slightly.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

littledaz said:


> Well time for a little update.
> 
> Trained as normal
> 
> ...


What are your bg readings?


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

ive done everything but id still never touch slin to easy to go wrong scares the sh!t out of me.stay safe bro


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I've used it pre and post workout and pre workout seemed to give better results

I was using it 5 days a week and the problem I found was after a few weeks, my sensitivity to slin went down and down

Read so many different protocols on using it, Chad Nichols wrote one saying a larger amount once or twice a week could work better than a small amount everyday


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

yannyboy said:


> I've used it pre and post workout and pre workout seemed to give better results
> 
> I was using it 5 days a week and the problem I found was after a few weeks, my sensitivity to slin went down and down
> 
> Read so many different protocols on using it, Chad Nichols wrote one saying a larger amount once or twice a week could work better than a small amount everyday


Cycle it with Metformin mate your sensitivity to slin will come back


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

Ill be using Slin / GH on Mondays / weds / Fridays only for 4 weeks then off for 4 weeks.

Trained

5iu's slin with 60g protein, 80g dextrose, 20g bcaa, 10g creatine

30 mins later 7 iu's GH

60 mins later 60g whey pro 60g carbs (oats)

@ Dusher BG reading 1 hour post shot was 4.5mmol/l


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

littledaz said:


> Ill be using Slin / GH on Mondays / weds / Fridays only for 4 weeks then off for 4 weeks.
> 
> Trained
> 
> ...


Why you using such a high dosage of GH? Is it just generic?

Your bg seems a little low. Have you tried taking readings every 15mins? So with jab, with shake, with GH, 45mins after jab, with second shake, and so on. I tried this once or twice, gave me a better understanding how my body reacts.


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

Todays plan got slightly messed up.

I was going for 7iu slin with 7iu's gh but i slipped when getting the air out of slin pin so ended up with 5iu's of slin left. Its such a small volume to be working with.

Im going to use the same amount of GH as Slin upto 10iu's.

No ive not taken that many readings, tbh ive been feeling ok post shot no side effects but im sure they will come as dose gets higher.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Any pics mate?


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

No pics sorry mate.

Not a fan of having photos done.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I wanted to see all the difference slin and gh made.


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

Sorry mate. It would be impossible to tell as im on a good cycle too, so what would be aas gains v's slin/gh.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> I wanted to see all the difference slin and gh made.


I found slin to give me the best muscular 'fullness' Ive ever had. This would last most of the day. I then assumed some anabolic activities would be going on as well. Definitely helped me crack the 18stone mark. Cant wait to try it again, going to do morning and pwo for a month then maybe try morning and pre wo.

Ordered one of these:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/NOVOPEN-ECHO-RED-INSULIN-INJECTION/dp/B0080R2HLK/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1340653089&sr=8-3

And just got a load of refills from a friend who's type 1.


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

Ive done a few days on 10iu's slin followed by 10iu's of gh.

Results so far are great, muscles feel like they are pumped solid, weight has jumped up but like i said this could be from the aas cycle too.

So now im at 10iu's at taking in 100g of carbs on both the slin shake and the meal 60 mins later, is it worth trying to lower the amount of carbs while keeping the slin at 10iu's to stop fat gains???

Also im going to start a low dose of 20mg accutane eod, is there any problems running this while using slin?


----------

